# Prepare Yourself!!! Maia Vs. Weidman on FOX!!!!!!!!



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Dana White
3rd fight in the FOX Jan 28th is Maia vs Undefeated Chris Weidman!!! 

SOURCE IS DANA'S TWITTER

OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow that's a huge fight.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Cool shit!


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Just saw the announcement on facebook. WOO!!


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Even though I would prefer Palhares vs Maia I can't say that I'm disappointed with this fight.

Great choice!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Palhares turned down the fight. Said he was banged up. I don't blame him. May of been celebrating last 2 days, hard to take a fight in 2 weeks and cut ( I imagine he cuts a decent amount, he had troubles in ADCC making weight)

This should be a good fight. I think this will be a close decision. Huge opportunity for Weidman.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Welp, say goodbye to that 0 on your record Weidman.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

BIG chance for undefeated Weidman to make a jump in the middleweight division. Opportunities like this are hard to come by, and I hope he takes full advantage. He has the wrestling accumen to keep the fight standing, and I hope he beats Maia!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

NO!

NO!

NO!

Maia and Weidman are my two favorite fighters after Franklin and Del Rosario. I DO NOT want to see either of them lose


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

dlxrevolution said:


> Welp, say goodbye to that 0 on your record Weidman.



Agreed. Weidman is amonster and I think he would soundly beat Palhares but Maia can outstrike him IMO. Great fight though. Reminds me a bit of Stann vs Chael, obvious derailment of a great prospect.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I think Weidman has a good chance of winning this fight. If he can get him down it will get interesting.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Best chance we are going to have for a finish...but still very good chance we're going to have three lay and pray fights.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

John8204 said:


> Best chance we are going to have for a finish...but still very good chance we're going to have three lay and pray fights.


Chael Sonnen and Chris Weidman don't stall.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Weidman for the upset. Wonder what the betting odds are...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Chael Sonnen and Chris Weidman don't stall.


Weidman's going to choke out Maia? Sonnen's last finish aside from Stann was Kyacey Uscola in 2007.

Not only that check out the UC, how many of those fights you see getting a finish... this crowd might be vicious come this fight.

People want to be optimistic, I get it. But we went from having two really good close fights that weren't likely to go to the ground to two fights that will.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

John8204 said:


> Weidman's going to choke out Maia? Sonnen's last finish aside from Stann was Kyacey Uscola in 2007.
> 
> Not only that check out the UC, how many of those fights you see getting a finish... this crowd might be vicious come this fight.
> 
> People want to be optimistic, I get it. But we went from having two really good close fights that weren't likely to go to the ground to two fights that will.


So if they don't finish they're stalling? Have you ever seen Weidman or Chael fight?

Chael Sonnen lost to Anderson Silva because he didn't stall, because he constantly worked and was throwing punches, hitting a guy in the face 300 times isn't stalling and his fight with Marquardt was amazing. Also no one is saying Weidman is gonna choke out Maia but the guy lost to Galvao three years ago on points in straight ju-jitsu. His grappling's pretty ******* good considering how young he is.

I personally see Maia winning the fight because I think he's too far of a step up for Weidman at this point especially taking the fight in under two weeks but the guy is picking up ju-jitsu insanely fast, trains out of Matt Serra's gym so you know he's been working on it there and win, lose, or draw will have a very bright future.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Big opportunity just fell into Weidman's lap. He probably didn't think twice about the short notice. Props to Maia for accepting the fight.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> Weidman for the upset. Wonder what the betting odds are...


Weidman is opening as a 2:1 favorite or more everywhere I've checked.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes. Finally a high profile fight for Weidman. I think he has a very good chance of winning by points or tko. |Maia is super dangerous though. Can't wait!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a feeling Weidman takes this.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I think Weidman can do it he has some good talent never know.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

if Weidman is seriously 2:1 i'll be putting a few on Maia, don't know how he can be the favourite in the bookies eyes.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Im thinking maybe cause he is undefeated that can be it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Agreed. Weidman is amonster and I think he would soundly beat Palhares but Maia can outstrike him IMO.


I believe it's the other way around.

Should be a fun fight.

Maia hasn't subbed anyone in quite a time and I don't think he is subbing Weidman either.

The only thing is: how much of a short-term fight this is for Weidman?! As far as I know he didn't have anything scheduled.
Is he ready physically and mentally?!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Too big of a jump for Weidman especially if K-1 Maia shows up


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, I must have been hiding under a rock, because I never really heard or paid attention to Chris Weidman. Just checked his last few fights out and he's a very solid fighter from the few fights I watched. This should be interesting!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

MagiK11 said:


> Wow, I must have been hiding under a rock, because I never really heard or paid attention to Chris Weidman. Just checked his last few fights out and he's a very solid fighter from the few fights I watched. This should be interesting!


He is I guess what you would call the best prospect to beat Anderson, a beast wrestler with amazing BJJ, his only issue is that he's still very green. Looks like he'll be getting a shot sooner rather than later if he beats Maia though.

I am fairly sure he beat Phil Davis in wrestling in college, which means he's a very big MW. I'd check but Wikipedia is blacked out cos of the stupid United States government.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Weird, the option to quote isn't showing up on this page only for some odd reason, or edit.

Anyways, if he competed against let alone beat Phils Davis, in a wrestling match, that is very very impressive. Phil Davis is massive!

Well I'm looking forward to see how he does against Maia.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

> The first of these is 'The All American' Chris Weidman. Having registered victories over the likes of Ryan Bader and Phil Davis on the Wrestling mat, the 25-year old has since gone on to accumulate a 4-0 record in Pro MMA against tough opposition, and has looked excellent in the process. Weidman gave a brief introduction to his background in sports before he entered MMA competition.
> 
> "I started Wrestling in second grade as well as doing Shudokan Karate for two years," he began. "I've been always involved in physical sports. I tried out for the 2008 Olympics, and Wrestled throughout my whole college career and high school. I didn't make it for those, and I tried out Jiu Jitsu shortly after. Then, I had to make the decision whether I was going to check out this 'MMA thing' and go with that, or try again for 2012. Those were my options, and at the same time I was moving into Grad school and trying to do the right thing with that as well."


Source: http://www.britmma.co.uk/#/introducing-the-all-americ/4546694681


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I reckon Weidman will take this.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

MRBRESK said:


> Source: http://www.britmma.co.uk/#/introducing-the-all-americ/4546694681


That's insane that he beat Ryan Bader as well. To be honest, I'm seriously going to follow this kid.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Demian Maia... bring it home kid 

Seriously though this is stylistically a very good match up for demian.

IF he is indeed an underdog I will probably go all in on Maia, this guy should be a 2-1 favourite.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> Source: http://www.britmma.co.uk/#/introducing-the-all-americ/4546694681


Excellent article, thread worthy imo. :thumbsup:
+rep


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Weidman will be MW champ, by the end of next tar.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

John8204 said:


> Best chance we are going to have for a finish...but still very good chance we're going to have three lay and pray fights.


:confused03:


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Man, two of my favorite fighters! Extremely excited to see this one!

I am going to be pulling for Maia but would not be upset either way!



MRBRESK said:


> I'd check but Wikipedia is blacked out cos of the stupid United States government.


This time it is not the American Governments fault, it is Wikipedia's fault! Sure, our congress is looking into bills to help halt online piracy, but the bills that Wiki is concerned about and protesting with the black out have efectivly been killed by the President. So they are shutting down because of a law that never was!

At the end of the day, piracy needs to be addressed and it is congresses job to pass laws. These two laws were not looking like they were going to pass to begin with and are not pretty much dead because of Obama. That is exactly how government should work! Propose laws to stop a problem, if the laws cause other problems, scrap them and start over! 

Finally they got it right!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Weidman should win a pretty cut and dry decision here. Maia really has nothing for him. Too bad he's the betting favourite...would've been easy money.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Maia is going to crush this kid.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The card looks ten times better now than it did just yesterday morning. Awesome.

Good fight... I'd take Maia, but Weidman has impressed me, so who knows.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

DanTheJu said:


> Man, two of my favorite fighters! Extremely excited to see this one!
> 
> I am going to be pulling for Maia but would not be upset either way!
> 
> ...


It shouldn't be outside of revoking the legislation making it illegal since it removed an existing right for a bullshit reason. It is a protest to let them know that what they are doing is against the will of the people so they don't try this shit again.


----------

